# Porsche Calipers



## 16V Vento (Jun 14, 2004)

Does anyone know who offers porsche calipers and brackets?


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Porsche Calipers (16V Vento)*

http://www.ecstuning.com


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Porsche Calipers (collins_tc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collins_tc* »_http://www.ecstuning.com

I guess ECS doesn't want my money. I have a set of 993 TT calipers, and they won't sell me the kit minus the calipers. Actually all I need is the carrier blocks. I need another company that will sell just the block. 
looks like monet doesn't talk anymore


----------



## CorradoG60 (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Porsche Calipers (CorradoG60)*

never mind RPI carries the stuff


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Porsche Calipers (CorradoG60)*

I'm not affilated with ECS at all, but I would guess that the reason why is that they don't want to separate the kits. Try 
Http://www.momentummotor.com.


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

Go to a Porsche breakers yard and buy Boxter S calipers then use Seat discs (305mm or 323mm Cupra items depending if you run 4 stud or 5 stud) use Seat carriers and bolts. Save yourself a whole lot of cash!


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers (CorradoG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoG60* »_I guess ECS doesn't want my money. I have a set of 993 TT calipers, and they won't sell me the kit minus the calipers. Actually all I need is the carrier blocks. I need another company that will sell just the block. 
looks like monet doesn't talk anymore









I think EVOtuning or something like that sells the carriers for like $80. I asked ECS the same thing and got the same answer. Although, my source for he brakes moved away.


----------



## Gurft (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Porsche Calipers (dcomiskey)*

http://www.evoms.com sells hardware only kits (no calipers)
The main reason most vendors WON'T just sell brackets is because they can guarantee quality on the entire kit. It sucks when someone's used caliper fails, but they had ECS, EVOMS, or someone's bracket on their car. All the blame goes to whoever made the bracket because people ASSUME it's from a kit.
You could also become a BIRA member and get them through them. http://www.bira.org


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Porsche Calipers (Gurft)*

MBT in Germany do sell this universal adapter to install radial mounted Porsche and Brembo calipers with a mounting hole distance of 130 to 142mm. The dimensions allow the use of Porsche 993 Twin Turbo caliper with rotors up to 360mm in diameters or the 996-GT2/GT3-6-pot calipers with rotors up to 380mm. Or any other Boxster 986 or 996- (Carrera / Turbo), Brembo "GT" 4-pot calipers with matching disk size. Machine to your own spec. made of GGI industrial cast iron.








More info on http://mbt-engineering.de


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Porsche Calipers (Dutch1967)*

link is bad... do you have another?


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Porsche Calipers (Eric Didier)*

Typo







: http://www.mbt-engineering.de/....html


----------



## 16V Vento (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Vento_Gareth)*

Could you recommend a place that sells Cupa parts in the states? Thanks for the info. Vincent


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Porsche Calipers (Dutch1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dutch1967* »_MBT in Germany do sell this universal adapter to install radial mounted Porsche and Brembo calipers with a mounting hole distance of 130 to 142mm. The dimensions allow the use of Porsche 993 Twin Turbo caliper with rotors up to 360mm in diameters or the 996-GT2/GT3-6-pot calipers with rotors up to 380mm. Or any other Boxster 986 or 996- (Carrera / Turbo), Brembo "GT" 4-pot calipers with matching disk size. Machine to your own spec. made of GGI industrial cast iron.
More info on http://mbt-engineering.de










In other words, if you have these universal carriers/adapters you could install whatever 3--x32mm sized rotor you like with the 993-TT caliper.
Do you or someone else have any info or link of the differences between the 996 and 993 TT 4-pot calipers (since the initial 996TT caliper was 4-pot as far as I know)...???


_Modified by ck_1.8T at 12:49 PM 1-20-2005_


----------



## supra RZ97 (Jan 20, 2005)

For some info on 993TT VS 996TT try the following 
http://www.urs4.com/technical/....html
These people are possibly avalible to provide the rotors others are serching for also


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (supra RZ97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *supra RZ97* »_For some info on 993TT VS 996TT try the following 
http://www.urs4.com/technical/....html
These people are possibly avalible to provide the rotors others are serching for also

Very interesting link ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Thanks for your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

